# De-fanging The Snake:  By Dan Anderson



## DWright (Jan 15, 2002)

I was recently given an advance copy of Dan Andersons new book on CD-ROM, "De-fanging the Snake".  This book is a complete guide to Modern Arnis disarms.

I have read the book twice, and found variations for each disarm that are easy to learn and teach.  The book is loaded with step-by-step photos, so even a beginner will be able to execute basic disarms by following the pictures.  The book is well written, and well laid out.  If you are looking for variations to the 12 basic disarms this is the place to look.  I haven't counted how many different disarms are in the book, but it must be close to 80.

I don't know when he will begin selling the book on his site, but I do know that there are two copies currently on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1502254281

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi?eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1502255956

"I consider this book a tribute to my teacher," Dan Anderson.

This book is beautifully done.  I'm not in the habit of recommending reading material to Martial Artist, but this one is good!


----------



## Samurai (Jan 16, 2002)

Can you pay to Download the book from a server?
How much and when?
thanks
Jeremy bays


----------



## DWright (Jan 16, 2002)

I am not sure about the exact release date, but I do know that it is planned for the end of this month.

The book will be available for download, or by CD-ROM (for an extra charge to handle mailing and expenses.)

As for the cost I don't know, but I will post the release date and cost when I find out.  I will also post the server and site for payment.


----------



## JediBudo (Jan 22, 2002)

"De-fanging the Snake" will be offically released on Jan. 31st.  It will be available for Internet Download ($24.95) or on CD-ROM ($29.95) through Dan Anderson's website.

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JediBudo _
> *http://www.danandersonkarate.com/ *



I have been unable to reach this site for a few days now. I was hoping to see a preview so I had some idea what the e-book looked like--I get the idea of an e-book but would like to see how it would be formatted and such.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

Can anyone else post a review of this book?


----------



## JediBudo (Mar 4, 2002)

The danandersonkarate.com website has had some major problems with their host.  And is at the end of the process for changing hosts and transfering the domain name.  It should be up in a matter of days.

The eBook is also available through BudoOnline.com and there is a review there too.

Sorry for all the troubles.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2002)

I've done a quick skim through, so this is based on a brief look.

At first glance, it appears to be well organized, and has alot of very clear, easy to follow pictures.  Once I get some free time, I plan on going back and really digging into it.

:asian:

Regarding the challenges the website is going through, as one who is in the design/hosting business I can sympathize.  Good luck, and I'm looking forward to checking it out once its back up.


----------

